# My S13 SR20 blacktop... Can I go 13's?



## Kingtal0n (Aug 3, 2004)

Just want to know if I take it to the track, should I be going 13's? 

1992 240SX, S13 SR20 Blacktop, Type X J4 ecu;
Front mount, 1Bar of boost, ACT Street clutch, Open diff, Stock 195's. Stock T-25. 

And how much power should I be making, around 250 right?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'd put a better set of tires on there, but the only way to know is to take it to the track. Also, higher elevation leads to higher 1/4 mile times, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

250? dont think so. More like 210 hp


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

You dont think he would gain more then 5hp with double the boost? 1 bar is 14.5 or 14.7 Stock psi is 7 if i remembr correctly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

vodKA said:


> I'd put a better set of tires on there, but the only way to know is to take it to the track. Also, higher elevation leads to higher 1/4 mile times, so keep that in mind.



Whoa whoa there, you got that backwards. Cars run better at low elevation (such as me -9 ft. sealevel.) Much more dense air and more for the turbo to push.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^^ He didn't get anything backwards. You misunderstood  re-read what he wrote.


You need a good LSD and probably slicks to be in the consistent 13's with those mods. I'd say get a 1 piece driveshaft too


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Marblecake said:


> You dont think he would gain more then 5hp with double the boost? 1 bar is 14.5 or 14.7 Stock psi is 7 if i remembr correctly.


All measurements are done in HP to the wheels or hubs. From factory the SR is around 140hp at the wheels.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah you should be running 13's...my friend was running 13psi on a stock T-25 turbo

-FMIC
-Intake
-Exhaust
-Short shifter
-and basically the other things you have

best he ran was a 13.2... I believe they were drag radials on the back


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Joel said:


> All measurements are done in HP to the wheels or hubs. From factory the SR is around 140hp at the wheels.


The stock SR20DET was doing 140whp? my sentra book puts the crank Hp on a SR20DE at 140hp I think your numbers may be off. Also a good set of drag tires will do wonders as will a LSD other wise you will spend a second or two just making pretty blue smoke.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stock KA dual cam makes 120-130 rwhp. The SR should be around 165-180 rwhp. My friends 89 hatch with a stock SR and a front mount has gone 13.0 without slicks and a decent amount of wheelspin. Your open diff may be hurting you alot but you should be around there with some good tires.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Crank HP is not wheel HP.
Ive seen a lot of SR's dynod.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Are you sure you dont mean kW? for a motor rated at 205hp to lose 65 hp through the driveline seems a bit steep. I know it all depends on the conditions and on which type of dyno you used. Also 140kW is about 187hp. That doees seem a little high for stock but it makes more sense to me.
The KA24DE is rated 155hp and every dyno i've seen is 123-132hp for a stock motor at the wheels.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

you should only see a max of 20% power drop through the drivetrain if you get more you may want to look into it. so 205 crank Hp should yeild you atleast 164 whp


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It all depends on the dyno you are using.


----------



## s10cky (Jan 30, 2005)

I might as well add this. my buddy has an se-r with the bb det in it. 211whp with tuning. motor is completely stock. rated at 205. so...the exhaust helps. 3 inch


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There was never a FWD SR with a BB turbo, must be a turbo swap. If its the GTiR motor then they are really good engines and make more power than all other SR's.


----------



## s10cky (Jan 30, 2005)

what??? how was there never a bb turbo. its the blue bird motor man. t-25. no swap here.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*ball-bearing*



s10cky said:


> what??? how was there never a bb turbo. its the blue bird motor man. t-25. no swap here.


He meant BB = Ball bearing. The GTiR came with a ball bearing turbo which was better. I think that's how he interpreted you're BB (I assume you meant Blue Bird SSS).


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kingtal0n said:


> Just want to know if I take it to the track, should I be going 13's?
> 
> 1992 240SX, S13 SR20 Blacktop, Type X J4 ecu;
> Front mount, 1Bar of boost, ACT Street clutch, Open diff, Stock 195's. Stock T-25.
> ...


1 bar of boost is 14.7 psi... How do expect to make that much boost off of that setup? I've heard the Type X ecu only adds 1.0 psi of boost. What other mods are you going to do to increase the boost? What mods can people do to achieve 15 pounds from a T25? I would have thought that the T25 couldn't produce that much boost.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> He meant BB = Ball bearing. The GTiR came with a ball bearing turbo which was better. I think that's how he interpreted you're BB (I assume you meant Blue Bird SSS).


No it didnt. The GTiR turbo is a thrust bearing turbo not ball bearing.
Nissan Performance Mag says that the T25 on the Bluebird SSS was ball bearing but im sure that the garrett T25 and T25G that was used on the early SR's including all FWD ones was non ball bearing. The ball bearing turbo was not used on the SR until the JDM S14 version.


----------

